# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Research on Estrogen, progesterone, testosterone supplementation for women

## 2Sox

My wife is post-menopausal and is using a cream with an estrogen, progesterone, testosterone mix. She's responding well to it but is using it reluctantly - fearful of a cancer connection. I like to find some articles that would encourage her. If you know of them, please send them my way. Thank you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

did you try a google search. here's one i found. there are others....

I am taking estrogen and test. personally i watch my sugar/carb intake. sugar scares me more then female HRT. 

New Analysis Says Evidence Lacking for HRT-Breast Cancer Link â WebMD

----------


## Far from massive

Yeah most all of the studies I have seen site about a 10% increase in specific types of cancer...but women only have a 10% chance of developing most of these types of cancer anyhow so you are looking at an 11% chance of cancer vs a 10% chance. For my roommate this small increase in risk compared to the guarantee of mood/health/sexual improvement made it a no brainer.

----------


## 2Sox

> Yeah most all of the studies I have seen site about a 10% increase in specific types of cancer...but women only have a 10% chance of developing most of these types of cancer anyhow so you are looking at an 11% chance of cancer vs a 10% chance. For my roommate this small increase in risk compared to the guarantee of mood/health/sexual improvement made it a no brainer.


Agreed, a no brainer.

----------


## Vettester

Have her look into some of Dr. Uzi Reiss' stuff, like 'The Natural Superwoman'. Great information across the board for BHRT, supplementation, and wellness in general.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i completely agree with this. OP especially women for some reason tried to scare me off too. i feel so much better. i liken it to the many males with low T and feeling slow/lethargic. I did breakout from the hormones but the dermatologist said that should pass and its a small inconvenience to look like 15 again.  :Smilie: 




> Yeah most all of the studies I have seen site about a 10% increase in specific types of cancer...but women only have a 10% chance of developing most of these types of cancer anyhow so you are looking at an 11% chance of cancer vs a 10% chance. For my roommate *this small increase in risk compared to the guarantee of mood/health/sexual improvement made it a no brainer*.

----------

